# Firewire Audio Interface



## lka (Feb 19, 2013)

I work with audio a ton, and really like FreeBSD, but I haven't been able to find a recording interface that works with it.

Does anyone know of any that does work with it? I'd like to switch over to FreeBSD for a while if so.


----------

